# Paddy art



## The Snark (Oct 27, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kevintang/insane-works-of-japanese-rice-paddy-art

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RegallRegius (Oct 28, 2014)

That is insanely AWEsome.


----------



## The Snark (Oct 28, 2014)

This couple visiting here shoved some pictures in my face of that. They were in on some of the planting. Delightful FANATICS! Dozens of different varieties of plants, planted and certain times so they would be a certain color at the right time and so on. YE GADS!


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 2, 2014)

When I saw the title I though this was going to be about rural Ireland.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

